# which os to choose



## Ratnadeep (Sep 6, 2007)

hi friends, i wanna shift from windows to linux. i am a new user of linux. i have a pc with 160 gb of hdd and 1 gb of ram with intel core 2 due prcessor. i have applications as c programming, multimedia, office. so which os should i choose ? Can i use my mobile as modem on it ? what for using dvd writer for writing multimedia and data cd/dvds ?

replu


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2007)

Come on, there are many threads of this sort in the forum, please search before you post.

P.S.:Anyway, try Ubuntu 7.04


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2007)

Try sabayon. If you are in Mumbai, I can give you a DVD of Sabayon.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2007)

Fedora 7
Linux Mint 3.0


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

i feel Ubuntu is the best for new user.even linux-mint or fedora i dont mind.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

use the search option. since you are new user i'd reply here. i'd suggest linux mint 3.0 for you.


----------



## Ratnadeep (Sep 7, 2007)

i haven't internet connection on my pc and in ubuntu i am getting errors when i try to play mp3 or video(mpeg). i tried it with ubuntu 7. i wanna no any internet update or anything like that which uses internet. it should be complete for multimedia application at least for mp3 and mpeg, .dav etc.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2007)

Linux Mint 3.0 is the distro for u..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

you need codecs to play most multimedia files in ubuntu.
I personally think UBUBTU is best for beginners.But try MANDRIVA it has all the codecs you need,it's like install and play anything.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> you need codecs to play most multimedia files in ubuntu.


 Only the proprietory codecs. Free codecs are available out of the box.


----------



## subratabera (Sep 8, 2007)

Linux Mint 3.1, codename "Celena"

What's new in Celena...

1. mintAssistant

MintAssistant acts a first-run wizard and lets the user fine-tune his system. Throught mintAssistant the user can enable the root account, enable kernel updates, choose whether he wants fortunes to appear in the terminal and which of fstab or mintDisk is to be used for NTFS/FAT partitions.

2. mintUpload

MintUpload allows the user to upload any file smaller than 10MB on the Internet. The user doesn't have to worry about getting an FTP client or finding Web-space to store his files. It's never been easier to share files with friends. MintUpload is also compatible with the mint-space service which allows files to be as big as 1GB.

3. New Artwork

If you've spent a bit of time on the Linux Mint's forum you probably recognized Agust's style in the new Celena. We've got a new artist, Agustin J. Verdegal T. and as you can see we're very proud of him. In Celena, not only did we build the whole theme around his work but we also introduced a new graphical Grub menu using Gfxboot. 

Notifications and power-management icons were also tweaked to integrate better with the new artwork.
[*www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/celena/012.png

4. Print to PDF

Whether it's an email in Thunderbird, a Web page in Firefox or even a text-file in Gedit, no matter what it is or which application you view it from, Celena will let you print it as a PDF document. The resulting PDF file will automatically be saved within your Home/Documents folder.

5. Improved Stability

The Update Manager and Update Notifier were removed from Celena so users would not perform un-educated upgrades. With more than 2 releases a year and many modules affected by upgrades, stability was preferred to security in Celena. No more pop-ups telling you a new version of Ubuntu became available, no more pop-ups telling you to download the latest kernel... your system is stable, tested and it should stay that way. 
For more information about this read the following blog entry: *www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=54

6. Improved Performance

Beagle is gone. A recent survey showed that a vast majority of Linux Mint users never actually used it. The search engine was resource-hungry and its indexation methods made Linux Mint extremely slow on older hardware specs. This should come as a very good news to people with slower machines and make Linux Mint installable on computers with 256MB of RAM. 

7. New tools and upgrades

Firefox was upgraded to version 2.0.0.6 and is now maintained by us (it was maintained by Ubuntu before and upgrades caused the start page to change).
Pidgin was upgraded to version 2.1.1
MintMenu and mintInstall were upgraded to the latest version
Tomboy Notes was fixed in order no to show the start note the first time Linux Mint is run
AptOnCD is now installed by default to let the user backup his selection of packages
Command-not-Found was also added to improve the Terminal experience

What makes Celena ideal for the desktop-->

Out of the box multimedia support 
Microsoft Windows Integration (Dual-boot, NTFS read/write support, Migration Assistant)
One-Click install system (Linux Mint Software Portal, mintInstall)
Easy file-sharing (mintUpload)
Desktop features, Control Center, mintMenu
3D Effects (Compiz and Beryl on top of AIGLX)
Great configuration tools
Great selection of default applications (OpenOffice, Firefox, Thunderbird, Sunbird, Gimp, Pidgin, XChat, Amarok..etc)
Solid package base (Google Earth, Picasa, Skype.. a lot of important software present in the repositories or in the Linux Mint Software Portal, compatibility with all Ubuntu Feisty repositories and most Debian packages)
Solid code base (Debian distribution built on top of Ubuntu Edgy. Inherits all innovations put into Bianca and default configurations from Bea)

Its in BETA...but stable enough to use...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a small doubt, can we upgrade from one version of Mint to another like we do in Ubuntu (From Edgy to Feisty, for example)? Or do we have to download each release independently?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2007)

Use Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 8, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Just a small doubt, can we upgrade from one version of Mint to another like we do in Ubuntu (From Edgy to Feisty, for example)? Or do we have to download each release independently?





> In Celena we’re removing all that.
> 
> *  The update notifier will be removed so you won’t get notified when new upgrades will be available. Upgrading will be a process triggered by you through APT or Synaptic, not by the system.
> * The update manager will be removed so you won’t be asked to upgrade to Gutsy.
> * The backports and proposed repositories will be disabled so even if you actually upgrade manually, you won’t make your system unstable.


*www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=54


----------



## vish786 (Sep 8, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Just a small doubt, can we upgrade from one version of Mint to another like we do in Ubuntu (From Edgy to Feisty, for example)? Or do we have to download each release independently?


 
Yes u can


----------



## nileshgr (Sep 8, 2007)

GET Fedora 7. It has new features of Bluetooth, though i don't use bluetooth.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

^bluez-utils are already there in most major distros.


----------



## nileshgr (Sep 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^bluez-utils are already there in most major distros.


But i recently installed KDE just to test it. I had never seen the new 3.54 KDE. It had some special options like IBM Thinkpad, Sony VAIO, Etc. There was one related to Mobiles too (Not sure).


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

kde4 seems much more promising.may be bundled with (k)ubuntu gutsy gibbon and opensuse 10.3 ~~


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2007)

KDE 4 won't be coming on Gutsy until February I guess .. Will come in Hardy for sure.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 9, 2007)

Linux Mint rocks. As a newbie i have been using so many distros but always come back to linux Mint. Currently using Linux mint cassandra.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 17, 2007)

well use ununtu it is best for u ..............


----------



## Ratnadeep (Sep 18, 2007)

hi friends
thanks for guiding me to choose os
if i choose to use ubuntu 7.0 then is it possible to use my nokia 3230 as modem on that os to surf net and also transfer the songs from the pc to phone via data cable, is there need to any pc suit or what requires for that.
if it is possible, then can i take ubuntu codecs for multimedia on net.
Is it possible that there is a codec pack, i take it on my pen drive in any net caffe and install it at home as like windows ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2007)

Ratnadeep said:
			
		

> if i choose to use ubuntu 7.0 then is it possible to use my nokia 3230 as modem on that os to surf net


yes, search the forums. i think there's a guide for that



			
				Ratnadeep said:
			
		

> ... and also transfer the songs from the pc to phone via data cable, is there need to any pc suit or what requires for that.


yes, you can. there are some 3rd party apps which can do that and can be easily downloaded and installed.



			
				Ratnadeep said:
			
		

> if it is possible, then can i take ubuntu codecs for multimedia on net.
> Is it possible that there is a codec pack, i take it on my pen drive in any net caffe and install it at home as like windows ?


yes, u can. but u need to note down the name of the codec and all the dependencies.

however, if codecs, phone etc. is ur main requirement then i suggest u use linux mint. you will NOT hafta download anything. everything will be provided out of the box!


----------



## Ratnadeep (Sep 19, 2007)

however, if codecs, phone etc. is ur main requirement then i suggest u use linux mint. you will NOT hafta download anything. everything will be provided out of the box![/quote]

thanks for suggesion, where to get linux mint, is it possible to get it via cd like that of ubuntu which i got via a parcel after booking on ubuntu website. Or is there any alternative method to get it rather than download it from net ? plz help me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

no, they don't ship free CDs. you can download it from *linuxmint.com/ or search any mag CD/DVD for the distro.


----------



## Ratnadeep (Sep 24, 2007)

hi friends,
at last from your guidlines i decided to use linux mint.
once again thanks for guiding.
have a nice day.


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> Use Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn




+1000
As simple as that

Effortless installation and use


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ arey yaar, why are you confusing the poor guy again??!!


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

oh damn.. i didnt c the second page


----------



## faraaz (Sep 27, 2007)

Use Ubuntu!! It is the bee's knees!!


----------



## cynosure (Sep 27, 2007)

Ubuntu has more hardware support than sabayon. Like on my friends lappy (lenovo) ubuntu was able to detect wi-fi but sabayon wasnt. 
But sabayon comes with loads of packages and most of the codecs.

Offtopic: I have the Sabayon 64 bit 10.2 Loop 2. Does that means its a beta version?
Is it stable?? It was a 3.5GB download.


----------



## faraaz (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you sure its v10.2?? Cuz the current Sabayon version is 3.4f ... loop2 means it is a beta version however...


----------



## cynosure (Sep 28, 2007)

Edited::

Hell no, its 3.4 loop 2.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 28, 2007)

Linux Mint.

I am loving It..hehe


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 28, 2007)

3.4 loop2 is not a final release.


----------



## faraaz (Sep 28, 2007)

Get the 3.4 loopf Mini Edition...its a standard 700 MB ISO file, and contains MOST of the important apps as well as the multimedia playback capability...and it shouldn't be too hard to download.


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

so... digit providin MINt this time will get it soon .......


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Get the 3.4 loopf Mini Edition...its a standard 700 MB ISO file, and contains MOST of the important apps as well as the multimedia playback capability...and it shouldn't be too hard to download.


 It's 3.4f not 3.4 loop f. Loop is for beta and alpha versions. This is a public release.


----------



## faraaz (Sep 28, 2007)

@mehulved: Ugh...that was a typo...I definitely need more sleep...

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## cynosure (Sep 29, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Get the 3.4 loopf Mini Edition...its a standard 700 MB ISO file, and contains MOST of the important apps as well as the multimedia playback capability...and it shouldn't be too hard to download.



I already downloaded the 3.5GB+ ISO. 0_o
Do I have to download a lot if I install beta version or will it be converted into final release after downloading some apps?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 29, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I already downloaded the 3.5GB+ ISO. 0_o
> Do I have to download a lot if I install beta version or will it be converted into final release after downloading some apps?


 download the xdelta patches


----------



## faraaz (Sep 30, 2007)

Xdelta might work...but upgrading is a bloody pain in the ass on Sabayon...


----------

